# Voitteko suositella minulle jotain erikoisruokalajia?



## macforever

I'm having dinner at a restaurant and I ask the waiters if they can suggest me something special.
Voitteko suositella minulle jotain erikoisruokalajia? Can you suggest me something special?
I think it is a polite question but I'm not sure about it. 

P.S.
This is my post number 2000. Nobody cares about it but I'm happy anyway


----------



## Spongiformi

Like in your English example, I'd personally drop the _"ruokalajia" _away from the request. Or at least limit it to _"ruokaa" / "ateriaa"_, etc. At the very least separe them into two words ("_erikoista + ruokaa/ateriaa/ruokalajia_").

Voitteko suositella minulle jota(k)in erikoista?

That's because, although I'm not in the food business, _"erikoisruokalaji"_ sounds more like something designed for a special diet, like for someone having allergies or avoiding carbohydrates, than something fancy and exotic. Technically it's not, as it would be _"erityis-"_, but it still sounds like it.


----------



## Gavril

Is _erikoisannos_ ever used in this context? One dictionary translates this word as "special", but it doesn't clarify whether _erikoisannos_ refers to a specially-priced dish, a special kind of dish, or something else.


----------



## Spongiformi

Wouldn't that be like a special serving? It could also be the same dish as normally but with something extra added to it.


----------

